# Got Suede?



## 81.7.TX.

Still got a long ways to go!!


----------



## Scrapin63

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Bout to get sueded up!!


----------



## DEWEY

lookin good homie


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

im getting my rear deck done in my 95 fleetwood, and the headliner next; you should defnitely do the headliner


----------



## dirty_duece

nice


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10928681
> *im getting my rear deck done in my 95 fleetwood, and the headliner next; you should defnitely do the headliner
> *


Yeah got plans to do the headliner and rear deck with raised impala emblem all to match seats. Appreciate ur input!!


----------



## felix96

headliner














:biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar

fake and fake heres real leather


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 12 2008, 07:29 PM~11074485
> *fake and fake heres real leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont think we were talking about real leather. topic is about suede right :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

here it is under construction. door panels are in suede too. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

the grey & blue seude both look really good


----------



## felix96

:thumbsup:


----------



## Arhythmic

Suede is actually real leather  It's just the underside of the skin (the one facing the muscles) so it is softer and more delicate :biggrin: Lately, however the term "suede" was used mostly to describe the texture rather than the material itself


----------



## felix96

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Jul 15 2008, 09:18 AM~11092184
> *Suede is actually real leather    It's just the underside of the skin (the one facing the muscles) so it is softer and more delicate  :biggrin: Lately, however the term "suede" was used mostly to describe the texture rather than the material itself
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 12 2008, 10:29 PM~11074485
> *fake and fake heres real leather
> 
> *


I have seen his this in person homie. Its real.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT
More pics soon!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 29 2008, 09:57 AM~10761139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bout to get sueded up!!
> *



Here they are done!!
Let me know what u think!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn I need some ashtrays!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Shit is coming out hot!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX+May 26 2008, 03:17 PM~10739401-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a long ways to go!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those seats are hard!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 11 2008, 08:45 PM~11318549
> *Damn I need some ashtrays!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice homie, can't wait to see it all together!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11361897
> *Those seats are hard!!
> Nice homie, can't wait to see it all together!
> *


Hes almost done! Problem is, he has got some body work to do to the floor! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11361897
> *Those seats are hard!!
> Nice homie, can't wait to see it all together!
> *


Apprecite it homie!! Stay tuned it will be nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jul 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11074485
> *fake and fake heres real leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your going to talk shit and then post that up :uh: Ugliest seats I have seen in my life. :thumbsdown: Material is nice but the style is just nasty.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jul 13 2008, 05:55 PM~11078111
> *dont think we were talking about real leather. topic is about suede right :biggrin:
> *



suede is leather :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 73buick73

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 13 2008, 03:35 PM~11078278
> *here it is under construction.  door panels are in suede too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of the rivi


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

MY CADDI IN THE SHOP RITE NOW....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 27 2008, 02:37 PM~11452012
> *Your going to talk shit and then post that up  :uh: Ugliest seats I have seen in my life.  :thumbsdown: Material is nice but the style is just nasty.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 08:34 PM~11493808
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Seen this at a local show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11522658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cALLEY CAT

AN O.G FROM SALAS STICHED THIS UP 4 MY 67....








































STREET SUEDE.... THATS HOW WE DO IN CALI....


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Sep 10 2008, 03:35 AM~11563853
> *AN O.G FROM SALAS STICHED THIS UP 4 MY 67....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET SUEDE.... THATS HOW WE DO IN CALI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


feeling that ... is the floor suede too


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn thats Hot!! hno: 
Anyone else "GOT SUEDE" 
Post it up!! :yes:


----------



## cALLEY CAT

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 10 2008, 06:40 AM~11565561
> *feeling that ... is the floor suede too
> *


NAH JUST LIGHT GRAY CARPET....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11566088
> *Damn thats Hot!!  hno:
> Anyone else "GOT SUEDE"
> Post it up!!  :yes:
> *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

gotta love them caddy pillow tops!! anybody know where or a site to get some black and creme colored suede?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11630803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Real Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 17 2008, 08:24 PM~11630803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOG WORK ........


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## groupebks

HERE IS MINE

















ALL SUEDE!!!!


----------



## groupebks




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 18 2008, 12:49 AM~11632512
> *gotta love them caddy pillow tops!!  anybody know where or a site to get some black and creme colored suede?
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

im suedin out my rear deck this week, 
ill post up some pics then


----------



## vazquejs

Nice interior shots keep them coming. Who has a plug on suede material. I'm looking for some material to do my headliner and to re-do the trunk cover on my SS.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Lotta goodlooking riders in here


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Groc006

Had to redo this one but you get the idea 








:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11763823
> *Had to redo this one but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lookin good!! Post it all up when finished!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:biggrin:


----------



## mclover2

Where is the best place to find suede online? Im thinkin of dark gray all throughtout on the monte this time.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Oct 11 2008, 10:13 AM~11837256
> *Where is the best place to find suede online? Im thinkin of dark gray all throughtout on the monte this time.
> *


 :dunno: :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 817Lowrider

DRE YOU GET NO WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## trodder

I just got a little in the center of the seats and headrests of the Escalade :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 81.7.TX.

BUMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

a customers car


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## vengence

i would check out ballin auto works,

hit up individuals tx ryder on here he has good stuff and great prices..


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 4 2008, 10:21 PM~11522658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 yea. man im feelin suede especially this seat the blue is nice as hell.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT For Suede!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDYONCHROME

:0


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Dec 13 2008, 06:09 PM~12422031
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 
nice, my seats are coming out very similar. except i got lighter vinyl and darker suede. pics coming soon. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT

Anybody else Got Suede!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Suede on my door panels.


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn looking good,


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## southGAcustoms

where is everyone getting there suede from? (thats doing it themselves) I want some blue suede for my 98 lincoln towncar, is it best just to goto a uphoulstery shop and get it? or is there a cheap online store? Ive tried looking and didnt have any luck.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 4 2009, 08:35 AM~12902000
> *where is everyone getting there suede from? (thats doing it themselves) I want some blue suede for my 98 lincoln towncar, is it best just to goto a uphoulstery shop and get it?  or is there a cheap online store? Ive tried looking and didnt have any luck.
> *


http://www.yourautotrim.com/autbodclot.html
http://www.kristkustoms.com/uphmat.html
JR VETERANS LLC kansas city 
national l fabrics LLC K.C :0 :0 
larrydennis.com


----------



## southGAcustoms

thanx!  


now I need to find out if anyone has ever suede'd the doors on a 98-02 lincoln towncar. looks hard to do! :0


----------



## streetshow

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 5 2009, 04:05 AM~12912440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



that looks good, but I want to see pics of a new body done.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 10 2009, 03:57 AM~12959925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy pattern :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELGUERO559

my old 72 monte carlo


----------



## xSSive




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn I need to finish my chit!! :angry:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## DRòN

my seats


----------



## soul sam'ri

couple of sites for suede...for LIL...FYI.....www.urbansell.com also www.distinctivefabric.com.........You're welcome


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry

Anyone ever see any Coral / Light tangerine colored sueade by any chance ?????????


Been looking for awhile now & seen nothing................. My sisters need some for thier regal in colors like this:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

u guys need to check out this site this guys name is cory he can get whatever ive bought ostrich, manta ray and suede he has all types of fabric 

www.ball2ufall.com


----------



## sterling

mine:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 27 2009, 03:26 AM~13126436
> *u guys need to check out this site this guys name is cory he can get whatever ive bought ostrich, manta ray and suede he has all types of fabric
> 
> www.ball2ufall.com
> *




Thats the same as yourautotrim.com pretty much - same prices/same wordings for same products - SAME GUY ????

But,, he does offer more stuff as far as actual hides go & that .....






I think we may have to get a custom color made if he can do so.


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Feb 27 2009, 07:21 PM~13131824
> *mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THAT SCREEN THAT OPENS IS GANGSTA....I LIKE THAT SHIT....GOOD JOB HOMIE.. :biggrin:


----------



## BetoLOLOWS




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13330767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will this be at the Dallas Wego? 




TTT


----------



## BetoLOLOWS

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 1 2009, 08:59 AM~13452531
> *Will this be at the Dallas Wego?
> TTT
> *



 yes


----------



## lowrider 4 life

for my 94 Lincoln town car


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## sterling

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Mar 16 2009, 11:59 AM~13296061
> *THAT SCREEN THAT OPENS IS GANGSTA....I LIKE THAT SHIT....GOOD JOB HOMIE.. :biggrin:
> *



thanks mayne, much appreciatted, especially comin from an R.O. member.


----------



## tlrepresenta

Where did you get your material homey?


----------



## DEE818

KINDA SMALL BUT HEY...


----------



## CoupeDTS

Just did these pieces and also did my headliner in my coupe and some other interior pieces. Matches perfect to the original grayish blue


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats nice.


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13094326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice touch!


----------



## Myspace laid




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 24 2009, 12:00 AM~13094326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the business right there.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@May 8 2009, 10:25 AM~13825929
> *thats the business right there.
> *


thnx


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## eerazo

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 17 2008, 08:24 PM~11630803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this a 77 seville? can you post a pic of the car?


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Feb 27 2009, 08:21 PM~13131824
> *mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SwAnGiN88

where do you guys get your suede from...


----------



## SwAnGiN88

how many use real suede... im looking to do my caddy but real suede is real expensive. what are some good off brands of suede?


----------



## N.O.64Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## TblaziNon22s

ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS

The back side head panels are done also, matches the original fabric color nice


----------



## QCC

i need some tan or cream color suede for my 95 fleetwood anybody no where i can get enuff to do the tops of my seats, headliner, pillars


----------



## groundedelegance

Red Suede and white leather!!Get at me for a hook up!!


----------



## groundedelegance

TTT


----------



## goldspokes

how do you guys get the curves and contours nice & tight on headliners & dashboards i tried and mine looks like caca


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by goldspokes_@Jun 23 2009, 12:21 AM~14268799
> *how do you guys get the curves and contours nice & tight on headliners & dashboards i tried and mine looks like caca
> *


slo steady and stretch that shit


----------



## TblaziNon22s

TTT


----------



## groundedelegance

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 10 2009, 08:04 PM~13847255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah it is ok I guess. :uh: 

J/k....seen this one in person, was so impressed I threw some work that way! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

yeah


----------



## groundedelegance

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood

nice keep it comming :biggrin:


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 3 2009, 03:02 AM~12890675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I've been trying to figure out how you do that kind of stitching on the armrests for a while now. Shit looks good.


----------



## houcksupholstery

:uh:


> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Jul 4 2009, 07:43 PM~14381680
> *Damn, I've been trying to figure out how you do that kind of stitching on the armrests for a while now. Shit looks good.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by Myspace laid_@May 3 2009, 06:00 AM~13769570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


furlow has a lay it low account........ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:08 PM~12071125
> *a customers car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


raw .....


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## SwAnGiN88

so where can i get some purple suede?????? im gonna do my interior in purple suede and white vynle....


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Dec 13 2008, 04:09 PM~12422031
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## FLOWSS94

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 10 2009, 09:04 PM~13847255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 GOOD WORK ,


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

another customers car











another one













wrapped without double stitching,all one piece


----------



## DEE818

HEADLINER


----------



## DEE818




----------



## Fonzoh

Whats it going for these days ? can anyone tell me


----------



## creepys68

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Feb 27 2009, 07:21 PM~13131824
> *mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats hard how you can swing open the screen!!
never seen no shit like that :worship: :worship:


----------



## Problem Child

Maybe I can get some help on here. I've used red and black suede for a few years now and my black tends to fade but not the red. Is it my suede or is there some way to protect it?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by creepys68_@Nov 17 2009, 08:58 AM~15689447
> *thats hard how you can swing open the screen!!
> never seen no shit like that :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2, that's a great use of space


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

another satisfied customer :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

another client


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

mine


----------



## young1baby

PM me the price of having just the seats did in a suede of a 90 Lincoln Towncar..


----------



## slo

yall know if the suede wears out as bad and as fast as velour?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 07:24 PM~15940521
> *yall know if the suede wears out as bad and as fast as velour?
> *


I have had mine a year and suede is still nice!! However my car does not go anywhere!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2009, 06:42 PM~15940682
> *I have had mine a year and suede is still nice!! However my car does not go anywhere!!
> *


cus my 6foe had velour and wore n stretched within a year or so not bad but noticeable on the driver side. but mine was a daily.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 08:24 PM~15940521
> *yall know if the suede wears out as bad and as fast as velour?
> *


good suede will last 2-4 years in a daily driven car :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 07:05 PM~15940947
> *good suede will last 2-4 years in a daily driven car :biggrin:
> *


good


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2009, 08:05 PM~15940947
> *good suede will last 2-4 years in a daily driven car :biggrin:
> *


"Keep yo ass on the plastic!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

for this


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

in my fleetwood


----------



## pepes21

i do work for a race shop in alhambra and the chinitos are all over this shit now. this is all they want all over


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 7 2009, 10:42 PM~15906133
> *another satisfied customer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's doing these interiors? I need a quote to fully do my interior on my regal green vinyl n suede n my rag top vinyl. Nuñez quoted me $2000


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 5 2010, 03:45 AM~16184338
> *in my fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those some clean seats!!!


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 06:45 PM~16184338
> *in my fleetwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS

Customers MK3 GTI. Still Working on seats

















93 Civic Coupe


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Damn it man!! i love suede!!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 26 2008, 02:17 PM~10739401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a long ways to go!!
> *


U DO INTERIOR?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 12 2010, 04:48 PM~16268017
> *U DO INTERIOR?
> *


Shit im not that skilled!! :happysad:


----------



## west coast ridaz

any pics of some aqua suede


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 8 2010, 04:26 PM~16226739
> *who's doing these interiors? I need a quote to fully do my interior on my regal green vinyl n suede n my rag top vinyl. Nuñez quoted me $2000
> *


thats good cus elegance charges double that,elegance did my interior both times


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## SwAnGiN88

so who can order some suede material. got cash


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 27 2010, 01:53 PM~16430049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those came out sweet!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 27 2010, 02:53 PM~16430049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


took you long enough to go pick them up. :biggrin: j/p


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 31 2010, 02:49 PM~16468591
> *took you long enough to go pick them up.  :biggrin:  j/p
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## phatjoe0615

sup fellaz i need some suade for my Towncar. its a 96 and my car is kandy red so i need red suade. enough for the headliner and a lil for the door panels. :biggrin: thanks in advance


----------



## pepes21

pepes21.com


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## lninjo

Is suede stain resistant, and is it hard to clean?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 3 2010, 01:47 PM~16784938
> *Is suede stain resistant, and is it hard to clean?
> *


nope and yes


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 07:14 PM~15969967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow. that came out nice!


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 25 2010, 02:13 AM~16714788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaamn that looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 07:14 PM~15969967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 badass


----------



## MOON BEAM




----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by lninjo+Mar 3 2010, 11:47 AM~16784938-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is suede stain resistant, and is it hard to clean?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 02:08 AM~16792868
> *nope and yes
> *


LOL VERY UNFORGIVING.


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 81.7.TX.

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16854736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!! HOLLY SHIT, THAT IS A BAD ASSSSSS MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## phatjoe0615

joe (Xxsive) helped me with this and tought me how to do this 










did this my self and the reset of the door panels. man this is fun. I like havin my own craft now. :biggrin: 


















not bad for a rookie


----------



## 81.7.TX.

TTT


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## 81.7.TX.

I love suede! :happysad:


----------



## bub916




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2011, 11:06 PM~20252350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pimp


----------



## marcocutty

I know have seen this but can anybody post any g body dash boards covered in suede preferably cutlass :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Apr 4 2011, 08:01 PM~20259373
> *that looks pimp
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mr colors




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Apr 10 2011, 03:03 PM~20304944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight work USO


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 4 2011, 12:06 AM~20252350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gangster...

I wanna do purple suede as well, shits clean!. 

interior shops around here are OLD small shops n dont want to do the work ..


----------



## bub916

MINE, BE DONE SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

so where can i gets me some of this suede...


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@May 3 2011, 07:11 PM~20479511
> *so where can i gets me some of this suede...
> *


http://www.keystonbros.com/

most interior shops should have samples, they have a street suede collection thats cheap.... but they dont got to many colors, i had to order shit that was three times the amount of the street stuff! because i didnt like the other colors :uh: grrrrrrr....


----------



## SwAnGiN88

how many yards would i need to do a nice two tone on my 88 brougham seats


----------



## SwAnGiN88

any more pics of purple suede????


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

Anyone know where i can locate magenta pink suede or something close to


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## BOXCHEV

I tried to dig up some topics on suede, and this is the only thread that came up in the search.

Which is a better suede from your autotrim?

The Unisuede
http://www.yourautotrim.com/noname34.html

Or the 

Texuede SP "Faux Suede"
http://www.yourautotrim.com/tespfsu.html

Or are there any other suggestions for a different brand/ type etc.?


----------



## BOXCHEV

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE




----------



## bump512

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## BOXCHEV

*????????*



> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@May 15 2011, 09:48 PM~20560285
> *I tried to dig up some topics on suede, and this is the only thread that came up in the search.
> 
> Which is a better suede from your autotrim?
> 
> The Unisuede
> http://www.yourautotrim.com/noname34.html
> 
> Or the
> 
> Texuede SP "Faux Suede"
> http://www.yourautotrim.com/tespfsu.html
> 
> Or are there any other suggestions for a different brand/ type etc.?
> *




:dunno:


----------



## madmax64




----------



## FamilyThangSD




----------



## bigbeanz702

MiKLO said:


>


That's a bad ass color combo. I don't think I've seen those two colors together before


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

BOXCHEV said:


> I tried to dig up some topics on suede, and this is the only thread that came up in the search.
> 
> Which is a better suede from your autotrim?
> 
> The Unisuede
> UNISUEDE - Automotive Suede
> 
> Or the
> 
> Texuede SP "Faux Suede"
> Texuede SP "Faux Suede"
> 
> Or are there any other suggestions for a different brand/ type etc.?


I just ordered the sample page (wit all the colors) from them on both & after checking them out Im glad I did cuz the colors looks way different than the pics online. Its not really a wich one is better cuz they both have different colors & shades so it really comes down to what color you want & in what shade because other than black both are way different. You should order both samples first B4 you make a big order cuz $8 is way cheaper that $50 a yard of the wrong shade of suede


----------



## trealcha

Anybody know where to find the suede with patterns an different type of print on it


----------



## bump512

FamilyThangSD said:


>


i like!!! nice


----------



## spike90fleetwood

I'm trying to find ivory suede.... Anybody?


----------



## spike90fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Afterlife

MOON BEAM said:


>


NICE!


----------



## RELL88LS

Fleetwood Rider said:


> I just ordered the sample page (wit all the colors) from them on both & after checking them out Im glad I did cuz the colors looks way different than the pics online. Its not really a wich one is better cuz they both have different colors & shades so it really comes down to what color you want & in what shade because other than black both are way different. You should order both samples first B4 you make a big order cuz $8 is way cheaper that $50 a yard of the wrong shade of suede


Which one had the better quality between the *Texuede SP Faux Suede *or *The Unisuede*??


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## bump512

:nicoderm:


----------



## tru2thagame

Got suede from the dash to the read lid and every where in between... :biggrin:


----------



## KadillacTone




----------



## FamilyThangSD

bump512 said:


> i like!!! nice


thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## LAE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## JLR_405

Firme interiors homies!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

RELL88LS said:


> Which one had the better quality between the *Texuede SP Faux Suede *or *The Unisuede*??


The Unisuede has better quality but the Texuede SP Faux Suede has better color choices


----------



## cwb4eva

got my material in today, 3 yards of sky blue, 5 yards of grey


----------



## cwb4eva

tru2thagame said:


> Got suede from the dash to the read lid and every where in between... :biggrin:


:uh: idk bout u but myself i look into that headliner n c some badass skulls n faces


----------



## SLIM64

cwb4eva said:


> got my material in today, 3 yards of sky blue, 5 yards of grey
> View attachment 441979


How much for the sky blue??


----------



## Lowridazrey

I could get it for 25 a yard


----------



## Lowridazrey

RELL88LS said:


> Which one had the better quality between the *Texuede SP Faux Suede *or *The Unisuede*??


35 a yard allday everyday here in south carolina


----------



## cwb4eva

SLIM64 said:


> How much for the sky blue??


 was close 2 25 yard


----------



## tru2thagame

cwb4eva said:


> :uh: idk bout u but myself i look into that headliner n c some badass skulls n faces


Those r the demons in ur mind fuckin wit u. :rofl:


----------



## CustomMachines

cwb4eva said:


> :uh: idk bout u but myself i look into that headliner n c some badass skulls n faces


i was wondering wtf u talkin about, but when i started lookin i was like daaayum :ugh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

how do u tell if its real? like theres suede sp, suede utra?


----------



## cwb4eva

tru2thagame said:


> Those r the demons in ur mind fuckin wit u. :rofl:


 ya homie, even custommachines seen aswell jus look harder ull c 



CustomMachines said:


> i was wondering wtf u talkin about, but when i started lookin i was like daaayum :ugh:


 :yessad: told ya


----------



## cwb4eva

well im starting on my interior panels now , this is 1 part of many lol


















gettn there :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

cwb4eva said:


> well im starting on my interior panels now , this is 1 part of many lol
> View attachment 446044
> View attachment 446045
> View attachment 446046
> gettn there :biggrin:


what kind of suede is that?


----------



## cwb4eva

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> what kind of suede is that?


 micro suede, sky blue


----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## shoresmokesalot760

got the fake stuff for now:thumbsdown:


----------



## cwb4eva

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> got the fake stuff for now:thumbsdown:
> View attachment 448181
> [/QU OTE] itz all good homie, shit we all ridaz itz r whips right ttmft


----------



## 817.TX.

I got 8-9 hides of real gray suede like in the 1st pic for sale make offer!  Decided to go in a different route! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## spike90fleetwood

Anybody know where to find ivory suede?


----------



## backyard64

View attachment 553032
a lil suede snake an leather


----------



## CustomMachines

clean, nice color combo as well :thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64

thanks brotha


CustomMachines said:


> clean, nice color combo as well :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

backyard64 said:


> View attachment 553032
> a lil suede snake an leather


Any more pic of this one


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

LAE said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Where can I find that bandana print...


----------



## 817.TX.

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Where can I find that bandana print...


I would hit up your local Joanns Fabrics/Upholstery Supply shops and ask for Paisley print materials. :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## backyard64

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Any more pic of this one


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

817.TX. said:


> I would hit up your local Joanns Fabrics/Upholstery Supply shops and ask for Paisley print materials. :dunno: :nicoderm:


Thanks



backyard64 said:


> View attachment 567165
> View attachment 567166
> View attachment 567167
> View attachment 567168


this shit is sic


----------



## rods48

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez

In my 02 Towncar


----------



## El Aztec Pride

felix96 said:


> dont think we were talking about real leather. topic is about suede right :biggrin:


 :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno:HOW DO U FIX A SUEDE HEAD LINER IF IT STARTS TO FALL A LITTLE?


----------



## raju

man, the interiors in my cars look like some shit compared to all these


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE




----------



## regal.1980

Anybody know where I can get ultra suede for good prices?


----------



## 817.TX.

regal.1980 said:


> Anybody know where I can get ultra suede for good prices?


Dont know about prices but you can get any color of ultra suede from these folks!! http://www.tapiscorp.com/ :nicoderm:


----------



## CustomMachines

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 608192
> View attachment 608193
> View attachment 608194
> View attachment 608195
> View attachment 608196


looks way too comfortable. i'd fall asleep before being able to turn the key


----------



## 96Linc

bub916 said:


> MINE, BE DONE SOON! :biggrin:


Nice what color suade and leather is that


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

CustomMachines said:


> looks way too comfortable. i'd fall asleep before being able to turn the key


soon as you hit that switch you wake right up!!!


----------



## KC Rider

the start of mine


----------



## tru2thagame

cwb4eva said:


> ya homie, even custommachines seen aswell jus look harder ull c
> 
> :yessad: told ya


Ok I re visited the picture months later and now I kinda see it. I had to light 1 up tho! Lol


----------



## CADI KID

WERE TO GET MATERAL??? :x:


----------



## backyard64

pm me wat ur looking for we can get it


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Cucho

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno:HOW DO U FIX A SUEDE HEAD LINER IF IT STARTS TO FALL A LITTLE?


Have to get it redone homie !!! I got mine done suede diamond cut an is been like 3 years n looks sharp an it had never fall in an it don't look like is gona fall tha guy who did it gets down !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho




----------



## Mr Cucho




----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

thats pimpin, love the diamonds


----------



## Mr Cucho

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> thats pimpin, love the diamonds


Thx homie i like it old skool u know !! B-)


----------



## el chevvy

BIG DIRTY said:


> GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!! HOLLY SHIT, THAT IS A BAD ASSSSSS MOTHERFUCKER.


 What are those front buckets out of??


----------

